# a good cheap set-up



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i am wanting to buy a decent cheap as possible without sacrificing quality set-up. was thinking about the stevens 200. calibre will be either 204 or 22-250. ive heard they shoot good but arent there stocks garbage? and their triggers suck also? i dont mind the remington 700 sps, it is about 180 more than the stevens 200. i would prefer a bolt gun, but i kno i can get a good single NEF for pretty cheap, but i want a bolt gun. how much better on a pelt is a 204 compared to a 22-250 and how much is ammo difference? also any other guns can be mentioned also.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

theyre not bad for the price, the stocks are good, just ugly, and the triggers are the same as any other factory non adjustable trigger. for a little more you can get a savage that has an accutrigger, and a dyed stock otherwise its the same gun. out of curiosity, what do you have right now? of you have little/no predator hunting experience, just use your deer rifle (if you have one) till you know your addicted. cz's are a good one to look at also, about $450, have an adjustable trigger, and the wood/blue model are one of the most beautiful guns on the market.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

no i have done coyote hunting for 2 seasons and mi gun is overkill, 7mm mag. na di dont always call, we have some good creek bottom systems to push and the coyotes follow the frozen water, most shots are within 75 yards in this case and on the run, trot unless you can stop them. last year i shot one and all its guts were gone with about a 10 inch hole or bigger!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah, the 7 mag is deffinetily hard on furs. most of the centerfire bolt guns out there are good, dont get a remington 710. just find something that you handle well, and you like. savages are notoriously accurate, the one i had shot .75" groups out of the box (.243), and it was a pretty solid gun for the money. i have a ruger 223 now, and i love it. bad factory trigger, which i adjusted, but it shoots fine, and i like the mauser style action. i guess you could say im pretty much a ruger guy, which is another one to look at, though a bit more than a savage or stevens. look at the weatherbys and howas also.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

get a ruger 33-350 if they make them...dont know off of the top of my head... :sniper:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

The stevens 200 is actually about the same as a savage 110 and the triggers are adjustable. The stocks are different and ugly but they get the job done. I do own one not my favorite gun but it does do a good job.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I've shot 2 of the NEF rifles and they were both sub-1" shooters with factory ammo at 100yds. Both of the rifles had the standard heavy un-altered fatory triggers as well. Save the heavy trigger, I could find no fault with the NEF's. There is no shame in an accurate rifle.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

i contemplated the Stevens 200 but went with a WEatherby Vanguard for about 70 more dollars. It just felt sturdier and fit me better. I couldn't be happier with my Vanguard. I think when I mess with my trigger adjustment and get my custom paint job on it it will become a part of me forever.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> get a ruger 33-350 if they make them


hmmm? a 33-350? well, with all the new stuff theyre throwing out there, it wont be long. a 225gr .338 moving at 4000 fps should handle any dangerous prairie dogs you should come across. :lol:


----------



## bigoledude (Aug 25, 2007)

I like the Rugers. I like the Savage with the Accutrigger a lot!

The Stevens is the same rifle as the Savage except for the ugly stock and somewhat poorer, older Savage trigger.

Given only the choice between the two calibers you mention, I'd shoot the .22-250.

I have an H & R (same company as NEF) Buffalo Classic in .45-70 Government. It's OK but, I wouldn't put it on a par with the Ruger or Savage. It is really fun to shoot hogs with it, inside one hundred yards. I'm not a good enough shot to shoot past that distance with iron sights.

The .204 ammo costs about $17.00 and, the .22-250 costs about $20.00 for comparable ammo at Midway.

I don't know what difference there is between the two calibers as far as pelt damage is concerned.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i was also thinking about a remington sps, maybe a varmint. id love a big heavy barrel gun for long shots but i also pack sometimes for miles walking and stuff. granted mi deer rifle is 10 pounds but well balanced. a sps varmint will be very front heavy as it has a synthetic stock, but i dont kno yet i heard rem dont make a 22-250 in a skinny barrel anymore?


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I bought a Steven's 200 in 22-250 brought it home and camoed the whole ugly stock to my liking. I really like the gun for the money and coyotes don't care if you shoot them with an ugly gun or a pretty gun.  Plus I don't have to worry about it.If it gets scratched a little, a bit of spray paint will fix it.


----------



## bigoledude (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Dog Killer

I was not puttin-down your gun. I would buy the Stevens in a second. Pretty is OK but, it is not what makes me buy a gun either.

I still think the Accutrigger is worth the extra money.

After I had a Timney trigger installed on a Ruger .243 that I yousta have, everyone in the family could drive tacks with that little rifle! No other change, just a new trigger. I wouldda never believed it myself, that triggers were that critical to accuracy. From then on, we always attempt to get the best trigger we can. CHEAP!

Ruger triggers can be dramatically improved by polishing, if done by someone knowledgeable in the craft. I didn't know this when I bought the Timney.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

what would be a good cheap scope. i would like to keep the whole thing under 500 cdn is i could and a gun is 320. i might look for a good used one on the net. ive heard mueller is good for a good price, what about any of the bushnells? simmons? any other cheap scopes with decent glass? i like the muller APV and extremem scopes for about 130 ish .


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Dog Killer

I was not puttin-down your gun. I would buy the Stevens in a second. Pretty is OK but, it is not what makes me buy a gun either.

No offense taken. I didn't take it that way. Heck, I know it ain't a pretty gun, but I did a little trigger tinkinering and mine shoots good.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

The Barska scope is alright 6.5 x 20 x50


----------

